# Get Bit Rod Supply - St. Patrick's Sale! Save $50! New Blanks, Kits, Shirts & Hats!!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Get Bit Rod Supply - St. Patrick's Sale! Save $50! New Blanks, Kits, Shirts & Hats!!*

*Happy St. Patrick's Day! Now is the time to build the perfect rod and Save Big! 

New Blanks , Kits, Hats, T- Shirts, and more! 

**Click Below to Save up to $50 and receive FREE SHIPPING!! 

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...ping-.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=gjz-5EniAT4*


----------

